# Bigfoot Killer E2100 need the "real drivers"



## sebaskitty (May 16, 2020)

so i got  a gigabyte g1 guerilla here. 

and since my replacement rtx 2070 super arrived i had to remove my add in pcie network card since it's slightly bigger than my old card..

the problem with the onboard killer E2100 NIC is some games have problems with connecting to their servers with the card. with the pcie card everything was fine.

now i've read that killer cards are rebranded qualcomm nic's with added crap software.

and the only drivers i found were windows 7 drivers that somehow actually installed.

but so far i haven't been successful finding out what exact nic this one exactly is using..

what driver do i need to get normal usage out of this nic?


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 16, 2020)

soo... Are you not running Windows 7? (if so, why?)
Actually there was a similar post on reddit where the guy was complaining about speed issues of the E2100 running under windows 10

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/6zlfsi
So there was a recomendation to uninstall the *network suite, *maybe you might try to do that on your system and see if it helps?









						Intel Support
					

Intel® Customer Support home page




					support.killernetworking.com
				



that is the latest official driver, which claims to be compatible with Windows 8.1 (that is a newer version than the one listed on the Gigabyte's website)


----------



## sebaskitty (May 16, 2020)

Nike_486DX said:


> soo... Are you not running Windows 7? (if so, why?)
> Actually there was a similar post on reddit where the guy was complaining about speed issues of the E2100 running under windows 10
> 
> __
> ...


yeah i've tried unistalling the suite and stuff but that did not restore the problem (also noticed it has issues with forza horizon 4 now..) i'll try the windows 8.1 version of the driver now maybe that wil fix something.


----------



## IceShroom (May 16, 2020)

Which version of windows you are running?? Killer has recent driver for Windows 10. Windows 7/8.1 has different driver. Also if you dont want Killer driver basic Windows 10 driver works fine. Also activate the internal NIC in BIOS if you turned that off.


----------



## sebaskitty (May 16, 2020)

i got the latest version of windows 10 .. 

also installing that 8.1 driver seemed to have broken it more. 




the internet either quits entirely at times or the actual pc fully freezes


----------



## IceShroom (May 16, 2020)

sebaskitty said:


> i got the latest version of windows 10 ..
> 
> also installing that 8.1 driver seemed to have broken it more. View attachment 155445
> 
> the internet either quits entirely at times or the actual pc fully freezes


Strange. I am running driver form Killer website and it has no problem. Though my NIC is E2200.


----------



## sebaskitty (May 16, 2020)

yeah. hence why i'm trying to find out what chip this is so i can install the normal drivers. 
i did update to version pre release 2004 and that fixed my slow internet on google chrome. but multiplayer games are still half broken. i read on a dell forum killer drivers are responsible for teredo blocking


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 16, 2020)

How about installing Windows 7 on your system?
You will get a better OS, + full driver support...

As an alternative, how about getting a cheapo USB3.0 Wifi dongle? (assuming that you have no free PCIe slots as you mentioned earlier)


----------



## IceShroom (May 16, 2020)

sebaskitty said:


> yeah. hence why i'm trying to find out what chip this is so i can install the normal drivers.
> i did update to version pre release 2004 and that fixed my slow internet on google chrome. but multiplayer games are still half broken. i read on a dell forum killer drivers are responsible for teredo blockingView attachment 155449


See if you can get a 2 slot RTX 2070 , so that it can free up space for the better NIC.


----------



## sebaskitty (May 19, 2020)

hmmm..... so its actually the killer nic that bsod's my pc too... i might attach a pcie extender cable and hide my nvme drive to get a pcie port...


----------

